# The strangest sound...



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight is asleep in the bed, about three feet away from me. I kept hearing this low humming noise and just couldn't figure out where it was coming from or what it was. Then I _*really*_ listened...Midnight was SNORING! :lol::lol::lol: I have never heard her do that before.

And just for the heck of it, here's a picture of Sleeping Beauty (while awake):


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never heard a cat snore before...how cute! Midnight is a real beauty (I just love black cats!).


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thurston snores! Its endearing!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Zoe snored - it seemed seasonal so I suspect it was connected to her asthma. She also talked in her sleep!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had a cat who snored. Loudly!!

Cleo talks in her sleep - to the point that she wakes herself up. Makes me laugh! :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow snores as well. I love it.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitzi snores! Occassionally she wakes me up with her noise!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Midnight is lovely. Neither of my girls snore, but I'm laughing as I imagine it!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a gorgeous picture of Midnight!

Orlando snores - loudly!!! Sometimes I have hubby on one side and Orlando on the other at night. It's like being in a thunder storm!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

SpellQ said:


> Zoe snored - it seemed seasonal so I suspect it was connected to her asthma. She also talked in her sleep!


Missy talks a little in her sleep, but she also wanders around at times talking to herself.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Simone is my snorer (is that a word?); Pumpkin just twitches in her sleep. Nice picture by the way!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Shadow snores. And whistles, too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What's written under her name and where can I get one of those for my Prince? I want to put my phone number, which is now written on his collar with permanent marker.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Never knew cats snored - LoL - love the picture of Midnight!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight wants to thank you all for the wonderful compliments. She is our little D.I.V.A. and is glad that everyone finds her so beautiful. ;-)



Straysmommy said:


> What's written under her name and where can I get one of those for my Prince? I want to put my phone number, which is now written on his collar with permanent marker.


That's our old phone number on her tag. I know you're not from the United States, so I'm not sure where you would be able to get something like that in your country. Maybe Google "pet i.d. tags" and see what you come up with?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, my4kitties, I'll do a search in google. Was that a pet store?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My sister is the one who got the tags for our cats. I'm not sure where she got them from. Sorry. :-(


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I found a place already on Google, thanks! It's also very near my house, and a big pet supermarket, so it's a good discovery. And I can also order from their website, so I'm really happy. I already chose his tag too. The engraving is included in the price.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That's awesome! Prince is going to look very handsome with his new tag...which reminds me, I need to get new tags for my kitties. We don't have that phone number anymore.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That tag is very nice shape and color and your cat looks lovely with it, that's why it caught my attention.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you! Midnight has always looked good in red, and it was by pure coincidence that my sister happened to choose red for the tag.


----------

